# Moving to Germany (Stuttgart) without work



## KBlomquist39

Hi!

Next summer I would like to relocate for an extended period of time (3+ years) to the Stuttgart area in Germany (from America). I am fluent in the language and have spent much time living in the Stuttgart area before, and am thus comfortable with the culture, language, etc. 

I was wondering, what do I need to do and what do I need to be aware of before flying over to ensure that I can legally and most easily stay for this amount of time. I would like to, once I am there, search for a job and even apply at a university. But without a company that I currently work for moving me over there, what do I need to do?

Thanks much for the help!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Since you appear to live in Utah, you need to deal with the Los Angeles consulate: German Missions in the United States - Visa

You may want to note the following from the section on visa for employment:



> All persons who wish to seek gainful employment in Germany are required to obtain a residence permit in the form of a visa. Where needed, a work permit will be included in the visa issued for this purpose.


It's not normally possible to move to Germany (or any country) with the intention of looking for work. You may want to start your job search asap, to allow for a visit or two for follow up, interviews and possibly house hunting.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## vronchen

assuming you are a US citizen you can travel to germany for 90 days with visa waiver and look for employment and apply for a work permit in germany once you've found employment. but you are not allowed to work before your work permit is processed. i am not sure if you need to leave the country (or rather the schengen area) if the 90 days are up, but your work permit is not ready yet.


----------



## vronchen

oh, and to study you need a residence permit (you also need that if you want to work). you can apply for it before or after entering germany (provided you are US citizen), but you need an acceptance letter from a university, plus proof that you have enough funds (you are only allowed to work a very limited amount of hours while studying).


----------



## Katie88

I was in a similar situation of wanting to move to Germany without having a work sponsor. It is very nearly impossible (from what I have found). Unfortunately, most companies will not be quick to hire you unless you are either a native or have 10+ years/managerial experience in your field. If you have that experience though, you're in a good boat. 

If you are interested in going to school (which is never a bad thing) definitely consider university programs in Germany. They are very affordable, many Master's programs do not have actual tuition rates, and many are taught in English as well. The following is for the DAAD website which was very helpful in getting me on track to start my Master's.

German Academic Exchange Service (DAAD) - DAAD - Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst

Keep working at it, there is always a way! 

Viel Glück!


----------



## vronchen

in case you are planning to apply for a bachelor program, please note that a US high school diploma is in some cases not sufficient for acceptance at a german university. sometimes you need at least one or two years of college in the US, or sufficiently high grades and placement exams (feststellungsprüfung)
more see here: anabin Lnderansicht


----------

